# Tractor show in west Tennessee June 6, 7, 8 and Oct 10, 11, 12



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Here is a tractor show in west Tennessee on June 6, 7, 8 and Oct 10, 11, 12.
"The bi-annual Antique Engine & Tractor Show brings traders, dealers and lookers from several states around. Check our Events Calendar for this year's dates. The above photos are from the October 2000 show, there were some exceptional entries in that show that displayed much time and effort in their restoration. If you are interested in the tools and equipment that was a part of our heritage then this is a show to be seen. 
Held in the wooded park at the intersection of highways 79 and 70-A in Atwood there is plenty of space for this unique show to continue to grow as it has in the past. Concession booths for food and refreshments are mingled in with the antique displays, a flea-market with everything imaginable and vendors make this a fun and information filled experience. Join us at the next show, the admission and parking is free to all spectators and vendors. Anyone who would like to bring an engine, antique tractor or farm implement is welcome to bring it to show or sell. Flea market space is available and free to all vendors, on a first-come-first-serve basis, you must get there early to reserve your space."

Here is a link: 

http://www.carrollcounty-tn-chamber.com/tractor-show.htm


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

I might make this one im going to be in Tennessee at that time of Oct. Thanks for the heads up Joe.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Glad to hear you might go. I found the events part of this forum to be a little sleepy and decided to add some meat and arouse some interest. Please remember if contacting any of these show organizers to mention that you heard about it here


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

jody, if you go.. say hi to my buddy.. 
al gore

im sure he'll be down there yapping about something Bush is or isnt doing.. and stuffin his face...



<img src=http://us.news2.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/p/afp/20040526/capt.sge.tvo73.260504204121.photo00.default-266x384.jpg>


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

I forgot about him. I have a joke but I don't want to fill the event forum with off topic political stuff.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bontai Joe _
> *I don't want to fill the event forum with off topic political stuff. *



Why Not?? I do it all the time... 


:furious: :furious:


----------

